# dsl goes down at least 15 tiems a day



## bubbajoe12 (Sep 19, 2007)

yo i was using verizon dsl with a westell 6100, but the internet wnet down all thetime, a technician told me to buy brand new gt704wg router/modem from verizon. so i did and it came the next day
but IT STILL GOES DOWN all the time meaning the dsl light starts flashing for about a minute
its connected directly to phone jack and computer
i need HELPP i cant play xbox live and halo3 comes out tues!


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Are you using any program that are taking up a lot of connections?


----------



## ZeroByte (Sep 18, 2007)

Most likely your phone line is bad. DSL is carried over copper phone lines. And a weak or bad line can cause drops. Also static or interference can cause drops.

First check the following.

1. replace the phone line from the jack to the dsl modem.

if that does not help

2. replace the phone jack. cut off the wire at the end and strip away the covering to expose clean wire and use the clean wire to connect to the jack.

if it still drops signal

3. Connect your modem to another jack if one is available in the house.

and lastly if your still dropping signal

4. Call Verizon DSL support and have them run a line test. The test they do should be able to show if there are any problems. If there are problems they can determine the next best solution.


----------



## bubbajoe12 (Sep 19, 2007)

tosh9i said:


> Are you using any program that are taking up a lot of connections?


well i have xbiox live
but the internet goes down even if im not connected


----------



## bubbajoe12 (Sep 19, 2007)

ZeroByte said:


> Most likely your phone line is bad. DSL is carried over copper phone lines. And a weak or bad line can cause drops. Also static or interference can cause drops.
> 
> First check the following.
> 
> ...


ive done all the steps above
verizon is sending over a technician to check the the connection


----------



## demeck (Nov 5, 2007)

I had similar problem with my modem. constant disconnects were doing my head right in.
i must have spent hrs going through my comp looking for problems..hrs on the phone to my isp telling me nothing is wrong.
in the end i got them to send out a bt engineer he found nothing wrong but because the phone box was few yrs old he replaced it for me. since then i have not had 1 problem with my connection.
i know it may sound too simple to be any use but u never know. i used to get disconnected on broadband aswell when i answered the phone.. really depressing for eve online


----------

